# The 39 year old billy kart refurbished



## malmac (Jan 20, 2017)

I built this little Billy Kart for my son when he was about a year old. It had fallen into disrepair over the past 39 years. He now has a son (the first grandson son on my side of the family) about the same age as he was when he got the billy kart, so I have refurbished it. Machined up all new brass bushings for the wheels and little brass hub caps. Disassembled the wheels and repainted - built some nice brass steering head bushes and just one thing to go - machine up a small tow ball - it is on the lathe and that is for tomorrow.

Thanks for viewing.

Mal


----------



## dave_r_1 (Jan 20, 2017)

So, you just strap the one-year old in, then roll the kart down the driveway?  A sink or swim kind of thing...


----------



## malmac (Jan 20, 2017)

In actual fact, I did that with my son all those years ago and he promptly fell out and cried - his mother was not impressed.

Mal


----------



## malmac (Jan 21, 2017)

Today I turned up a small tow ball to put on the back of the billy kart. It didn't turn out quite a ball - more like a mandarin than an orange. Made up a  form tool out of a large steel washer, cut sharpened and welded to some 25x25mm steel as the shaft of the tool.

Mal


----------



## Reeltor (Jan 21, 2017)

I think your grandchild will be happy to be pulled around the yard by Granddad.  I have 2 questions, first, Why is it called a Billy Cart? and second, why do you need a tow ball on the back?  Tow ball looks good to me as does the entire cart.

Mike


----------



## sanddan (Jan 21, 2017)

malmac said:


> In actual fact, I did that with my son all those years ago and he promptly fell out and cried - his mother was not impressed.
> 
> Mal



Great answer! Reminds me of my childhood before the helicopter moms took over the world.


----------



## malmac (Jan 21, 2017)

Mike,

http://billycarthq.com/what-is-a-billycart/

Apparently originally made to be towed behind a Billy Goat. Originally made with old pram wheels and scrap timber.

The tow ball was just a cosmetic touch really.

Dan I am no longer with my son's mother, but sent her a pic of the billy kart finished - she responded and here is an extract from her reply. 

"remember how you said you were taking him for the first ride over the cane track mound ... I presumed you meant up the gradual slope along the length of the line on the flat and down the other end gradual slope..... but looked out the window just in time to see you both emerging up from the steep side, straight across the track and down the steep side ...Bill promptly fell out on his head.
I also seem to remember you were in a lot of trouble."

Now it is back to the workshop for the next project/s.

Some modifications on our camper before we hit the road in March for a bit. And some time I might get to restoring my old motorbike/s.

Thanks for taking an interest.


Mal


----------

